# This is worth watching



## Brian S (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing... Simply amazing


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Nov 6, 2007)

This one is pretty good too:


----------



## thetruth (Nov 6, 2007)

Brian S said:


>




Amusing stuff.   I would like to see him take out a boxer or mma guy in fight before I even remotely believed that rot.    There is nothing impressive about knocking out ones own students in such a way.  

Cheers
Sam


----------



## morph4me (Nov 7, 2007)

Why is it that every time someone does a knockout using ki/chi/qi the person who gets knowcked out falls in slow motion? Knockouts in a boxing ring the knees collapse and the guy just crumples to the mat, but in these demonstrations, no matter who does them, everybody's knees bend and they fall slowly to the mat.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 7, 2007)

It's just for show guys,lol.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Why is it that every time someone does a knockout using ki/chi/qi the person who gets knowcked out falls in slow motion? Knockouts in a boxing ring the knees collapse and the guy just crumples to the mat, but in these demonstrations, no matter who does them, everybody's knees bend and they fall slowly to the mat.


Because they're over (under??) whelmed by the* POWER* of the dark-side! :jediduel:


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 28, 2008)

thetruth said:


> Amusing stuff.   I would like to see him take out a boxer or mma guy in fight before I even remotely believed that rot.    There is nothing impressive about knocking out ones own students in such a way.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam



there you go,there you go, every time someone talks about joe lewis somebody pulls rocky Marciano out their ***,:idunno: oh wait wrong movie
but one of these guys knew how to touch you and hurt you:lfao:  
just having fun guys.:lol:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 31, 2008)

Hah. Coming to America - specifically the barber shop scene wherein cuba gooding jr is getting his hair pseudo cut and Eddie Murphy is playing the black barber and the old white jewish guy and arsenio hall is playing the not so comedic foil.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 6, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Why is it that every time someone does a knockout using ki/chi/qi the person who gets knowcked out falls in slow motion?



Oh, not always. Check out these "bouncers" 



  From about 1:30 onwards (Ok, so technically speaking this isn't a KO)


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2008)

Mental note... as soon as it's afforded... fly to where-ever these people are and make my own video... 

Do the students pay them ... or do they pay the students?


----------



## Yari (Apr 8, 2008)

When I look at something like that, I think that the students are very sensitiv. they are good at responding to what is happening.

But they are lacking in controlling there sensitivity and reponsevnes (sp?), because they give themself totaly over to what is happening.


/Yari


----------



## kailat (Apr 8, 2008)

Since were passing around good videos'.  I'd like to offer up anyone interested in watching a clip of GT Gaje PTK.

 *WARNING*  This clip is graphic, very graphic.. if you have a weak stomach i do not recommend you view this clip!

  ANATOMY of a KNIFE FIGHT!   U WANT THE TRUTH?


----------

